
Show HN: A curated list of awesome web apps - vasanthv
https://github.com/vasanthv/awesome-web-apps
======
bradknowles
It’s not a curated list of awesome anything if you don’t annotate each entry
and tell us what it does and why it is awesome at doing it.

IMO, of course.

~~~
vasanthv
Makesense, renamed it to [https://github.com/vasanthv/web-app-
hunt](https://github.com/vasanthv/web-app-hunt)

------
ChrisGranger
I like lists like this.

Server not found for Typen...

~~~
vasanthv
I am marking those dead services which were once alive. Will change it to dead
service.

